
Freebase Hack Day, Nov. 8th. Learn How to Build a Semantic Web Application - babyshake
http://hackday.skud.user.dev.freebaseapps.com/signup
======
babyshake
We're using the Freebase Platform for our startup, and we've been pleased with
it. It's really easy to get started with MQL and the new application hosting
environment (picture the Facebook platform, but for semantic apps...)

Help us represent the YC community! The Freebase office is at 2nd and New
Montgomery in downtown SF, just a couple blocks from the BART.

------
gangofnuns
I'll be working with a few friends on a one-day project we dreamed up about a
year ago. This is the perfect excuse. :0)

------
drejtiv
I'm psyched to see what people are doing with Freebase...and what other cool
things we can dream up!

------
zenkat
MQL + ACRE = sweet semantic apps

~~~
babyshake
We should try to come up with a good idea for a one-day project.

The Business domain is full of quantitative data and information about
investments. Might be something worth exploring....

